# Calf down - horrible smelling poop & tightening muscles



## Rtodcs (Apr 12, 2014)

Long story on how we got this calf but basically a neighbor got it as a replacement calf for a cow that lost a calf. Cow wasn't producing enough and calf was starving. It appears calf got pneumonia in a storm we had that was bad with flooding. Calf went down and they brought it to us.

We tubed calf with electrolytes until it could eat on its own and put it on replacer milk. We also treated it with Nuflor per our vet's instruction. 

Poop was non existent when we got calf because it was so dehydrated. Gave soap water enemas per vet which allowed poop to finally pass. Very dried up. Poop went to a typical yellow paste for a day and now as of late last night is like clay and gray green and HORRIBLE smelling. As of this morning calf's muscles appear tightened, barely wants to lift head and has slow ability to suck, we think due to tightening muscles. Still hungry and eating though.

We stand calf up at each feeding using slings but it can't use legs at all. It had seemed to be doing better till this smelly poop and tightening if muscles.

Both of our vets are unavailable until Monday. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rtodcs (Apr 12, 2014)

We started calf on probiotics as well


----------

